# Kroil



## Chute270 (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone know of a vendor located in the Athens area that sells Kroil penetrating oil?
Thanks.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 5, 2010)

If time is pressing I hope someone out that way can help.

If you can wait for mail order they have a web site and will ship any amount direct. Also they have some nice specials and discounts.


----------



## Chute270 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks.  I may just have to order some.
Got a rear scope base that neither screw will budge.  I've tried soaking over night with two different types of penetrating oil, and have also heated the screw heads with a soldering iron.  Can't get either screw to move.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 5, 2010)

sounds like someone used red loctite on those. U can get Kroil from MidwayUSA but if those screws have the red loctite on them u may be out of luck.


----------



## Chute270 (Feb 5, 2010)

That's what I'm afraid of.  I picked the gun up used and the base was already there, so I have no way of knowing what was used.  I don't think they are rusted in place.  I'm thinking someone used something to lock them in place.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 5, 2010)

Check with Franklins, seems to me I remember seeing some there.

I've got two fresh cans, but if heat hasn't worked, Kroil probably won't either, but you are welcome to try.


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 5, 2010)

MidwayUSA has sales often on this - but if locktite was used it won't help from my experience


----------



## Tulip (Feb 6, 2010)

Kroil is good and PB blaster is also good but they are penetrating fluids. It wont help at all if locktite was used no matter what strength. To break the locktite you need to apply heat to the threads. This will cause the loctite to break down. If you do use locktite on scope base screws only use Grade 222 purple in color. NEVER use any red colored loctite ie. 271 or 277 that is high strength. We use that stuff on studs from 5/8" up to 1 1/2".
If you cant get them out by applying just a little heat with that soldering iron I would take it to someone who could set it up to drill them out. If someone did use high strength that might be what you have to do anyway.


----------



## jkoch (Feb 6, 2010)

When you heat those screws you may want to break them loose with an impact screw driver. Good Luck!


----------



## trial&error (Feb 8, 2010)

if the screw heads aren't buggered up yet go with the impact driver.


----------



## Chute270 (Feb 9, 2010)

Steve Smith said:


> Does anyone know of a vendor located in the Athens area that sells Kroil penetrating oil?
> Thanks.



Thanks for all the responses.  Still no luck getting the screws in the base loose.  Anyone know of a quailty gunsmith fairly close to Athens that could help with this?  Thanks!


----------



## ccc (Mar 2, 2010)

Grainger has Kroil.


----------

